# Happy Birthday scareme !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope this day is exactly what you wished it to be Laura!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

this is your happy birthday song it isnt very long HEY!


have a wonderful day


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a great day Laura


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday scareme!!!!!! Hope you have a great day!:kisseton:

Cheers!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday scareme!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to one of my lovely and funny Forum friends!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Have a great Birthday Scareme


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Since you are so nice to sing to everyone else, I will sing for you,

Mi...Mi...Mi...Mi...Mi.............

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Scareme!
Happy Birthday to you! 

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the wishes. I've had a great day out in the garden with my hands in the dirt. Thank you Don for the song. I hope you sang it really off key. That's the way I sing it to everyone on here. Hubby's in Texas on some military thing, but the kids and I are going for Chinese. But I'll be home in time to watch the Jersey Devil on the History channel.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Scareme....Hope you have a great big happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Scareme.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Scareme! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A different Birthday song


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeypOvsY91Q[/nomedia]


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

scareme said:


> Thanks to everyone for the wishes. I've had a great day out in the garden with my hands in the dirt. Thank you Don for the song. I hope you sang it really off key. That's the way I sing it to everyone on here. Hubby's in Texas on some military thing, but the kids and I are going for Chinese. But I'll be home in time to watch the Jersey Devil on the History channel.


You are welcome Scareme and if there is any other way to sing "happy birthday" than really off key, I don't know what it is.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, you guys made me laugh! At least I'm not to old to laugh. Now if you'd please excuse me, I think I need a diaper change. This one is starting to feel wet after all the laughing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very sorry I missed your birthday..
Happy Belated Scareme
Hope it was great!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

opps how did i missed this


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy belated bday! Hope it was a great day.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

